# Early labor?



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

So my doe was due yesterday. This morning she was constantly bleeting and she kept sitting up and down, pawing and has some white discharge. Her ligaments are gone, and she's bagged up. She finally settled down about five hours ago in her house and has been nesting ever since. She is very calm but has labored breathing and keeps licking her side. Usually she's cruising around the yard so this is very unlike her. Do you think this is early labor? She hasn't pushed at all, but she's acting strange. I don't know how long this phase of labor will last, any advice for this worried first timer? Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This phase of labor can last 12 to 24 hours, watch her though to make sure there's no distress.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree. Just keep an eye on her. It sounds like typical stage 1. It won't be too long now.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a girl that did pretty much the same today! Thought she was going to go into hard labor any minute, she's laying down chewing her cud as we speak I just keep telling myself they have to come out sometime right??


----------



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

Yes they do have to come out some time! But if I have to sit around my house one more day in gonna go bonkers!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

Thanks that's encouraging to know I'm not going crazy thinking she's in labor! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I so understand where you are right now.

My Nubian doe was showing signs of early labor today. Her udder went from small to HUGE overnight. Walking bowlegged huge. The kids had moved into position last week, putting pressure on a nerve so the poor little thing is lame on one rear leg. I had to leave for work, I hope she is ok and waited for me to get home!


----------



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

They arrived at 9:15 pm two girls!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats!! They're adorable and I'm green with envy!! Still waiting on my girls!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh! How cute️


----------

